# what to look for...?



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

please help me try and figure out whats going on in my tank. i bought several gold rams, witch i thought paired off and but unfortunately a few died and now it seems that theres one male and one female i believe that has been chasing the other two away every time they get close i looked all over the tank and cant find no eggs or any thing like them. i noticed that the smaller i believe female has a lil extra coming from the bottom of her stomach. would this be her egg tube? theyre really small and i dont want to mess with them becasue ive never had any fish breed that im aware of before any ideas are greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Not sure, but any new devolpments? You could separate them until their aggression goes down or they lay eggs and stop parenting them.


----------

